# Podcasting



## Tinsel (Oct 10, 2010)

I am going to look into making a podcast, or at least creating a sample podcast, so I was wondering if anyone has done one and is willing to share any information.

I am aware that there is some kind of protocol called RSS and it is similar to XML (which unfortunately I have not learned yet either). There is a piece of equipment called a sound board. I'm not sure if there is any software that might make a sound board obsolete.

I would like more seriousness related to the H.P. Lovecraft podcasts, although they are reasonable. I'd like to try my own.


----------



## vector7 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey Tinsel. Podcast is nothing extra-ordinary. All you need is a microphone and a voice. 

1) First thing you need to ask is what you need to tell using your podcast.
2) Secondly, What sort of podcast do you need? Video podcast or an Audio podcast?
3) For video podcasts, all you need is a webcam and your actors. 
    For audio podcasts - a microphone and a voice.

All the best for your plan. 

note: Check out Youtube, most of them are video podcasts. Even better is the iTunes online library of podcasts. They have the best podcast library. Cheers.

V


----------

